# Plane storage



## RogerS (8 Jan 2010)

Although this has had an airing in the pst, I haven't been able to locate a recent thread. What's prompted me is that I need something better for my meagre collection of planes. I've come up with the following observations. i have come at this from the perspective of someone who wants to make a modicum of a living out of woodwork.

1) Sticking them in a drawer (where they currently are) means 'out of sight, out of mind' and I automatically reach for the machines. 

2) Sticking them in a drawer is not very time-effective in retrieving them for use

3) Sticking them in socks is pointless as you waste time taking them out/putting them back.

So it's a wallhung unit of some description. Not a cupboard - too much depth and those doors will get in the way - or else will always be open.

But how to store/organise the planes ? Seems to me to be several favoured methods...

There's vertical 







A combination 






On shelves






I like this one







but can't make up my mind if it's more ergonomic to store them on their sides or sole down.

So...an invitation to post pictures of your plane storage and, naturally, a wonderful gloat opportunity. :wink:


----------



## Waka (8 Jan 2010)

Roger

The one you like is Philly's I think, it's very practicable and easy to access the planes. Good luck with your decision and do the WIP as you move forward.


----------



## RogerS (8 Jan 2010)

Waka":1g2pbh5l said:


> Roger
> 
> The one you like is Philly's I think, it's very practicable and easy to access the planes. Good luck with your decision and do the WIP as you move forward.



It is Philly's. WIP? Of a few bits of orange box nailed together? That's much more my style. Function over design and aesthetics...


----------



## Philly (8 Jan 2010)

Yes, the last one's mine Roger. Here's some pics if its any help..

http://www.philsville.co.uk/planecabinet.htm

I find it a very efficient way to store planes - you get more of them into a set space, and they are easy to "grab".
Hope this helps,
Philly


----------



## woodbloke (8 Jan 2010)

I just stick most of mine on a shelf under the bench, easy, simple, good access. I have two or three vertical on the 'Tool Wall' and another couple stored horizontally to one side - Rob


----------



## Racers (8 Jan 2010)

Hi,

Check out the Studley tool chest http://www.phoenixmasonry.org/masonicmu ... tudley.htm

Pete


----------



## RogerS (8 Jan 2010)

Racers":a2ty5s9x said:


> Hi,
> 
> Check out the Studley tool chest http://www.phoenixmasonry.org/masonicmu ... tudley.htm
> 
> Pete



Very nice. I forgot to put down 

(4) Must be quick, easy and simple to make !


----------



## Aled Dafis (8 Jan 2010)

Here's mine. It's not the most efficient, but it works. 






I'm considering a different approach to be honest as I'm running out of space :roll: I do like the vertical approach as shown in the tool cabinet in your first pic, but I also like the efficiency of Philly's shelves. I'm going to follow this thread with great interest.

I'm a little nervous about building a fully blown tool cabinet, as I know that I'd outgrow it, and then would have to make another, and then outgrow that one etc. etc.

Cheers

Aled


----------



## jlawrence (8 Jan 2010)

Aled, just make it a floor to ceiling tool cabinet. Then when you out grow it you just build another one to go next to it.


----------



## woodbloke (8 Jan 2010)

Aled Dafis":1vrj3cp2 said:


> I'm a little nervous about building a fully blown tool cabinet, as I know that I'd outgrow it, and then would have to make another, and then outgrow that one etc. etc.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Aled


Words of wisdom from a true collector :lol: :lol: - Rob


----------



## Jake (8 Jan 2010)

Unless you haven't got enough work on and need something to do - shelves.


----------



## Benchwayze (8 Jan 2010)

Jake":2hw66dnv said:


> Unless you haven't got enough work on and need something to do - shelves.



Absolument Yup! But my shelves are in a simple cupboard, 'cos of the dust!


----------



## RogerS (8 Jan 2010)

Shelves work only if you have a reasonable wall space and can afford the luxury of having lots of 'wasted' space since not all planes are the same height. If you lay the planes down then the shelves will jut out too much into the space above the bench.


----------



## Benchwayze (8 Jan 2010)

I suppose Rob has it right. They did call most of them 'Bench-planes' after all! :lol: 

It's nice to have posh storage for them of course, but the main thing is getting at them when you need them, without a jaunt across the shop...

John

Roger:

If it's any help. 

My planes are in a plain deal cupboard 30" x 24" x 8" deep. The planes are on adjustable shelves inside, and the door is clad with matchboard. It's over my workbench, and the only disadvantage, is the room to swing the door open. I could photograph it, but it's like the Himalayas outside!

Mike G is at a distinct advantage here of course, eh Mike? 



John


----------



## woodbloke (8 Jan 2010)

Benchwayze":1qwxv0sy said:


> !
> 
> Mike G is at a distinct advantage here of course, eh Mike?
> 
> ...


John... you know what this thread is going to do to him doncha? 8-[  :lol: :lol:






Here's a fairly oldish pic of the 'Tool Wall' - Rob


----------



## RogerS (8 Jan 2010)

Looking at your excellent 'wall', Rob, I can see that I appear to have tied one arm behind my back with the positioning of my bench.


----------



## woodbloke (8 Jan 2010)

RogerS":35amkrw5 said:


> Looking at your excellent 'wall', Rob, I can see that I appear to have tied one arm behind my back with the positioning of my bench.


Rog - I tried my bench under a window and couldn't get on with it...far too much daylight falling onto the surface giving a lot of glare... too much for my eyes - Rob


----------



## Mr Ed (8 Jan 2010)

Mine is perpendicular to a window, which seems to work pretty well

Ed


----------



## OldSchoolTools (8 Jan 2010)

They are all very impressive, and i'm sure once you know your layout of the set up putting a tool anywhere else (well)

Thanks for some good ideas Gary


----------



## Pekka Huhta (8 Jan 2010)

Here's mine:






The planes are there soles down, but there is a batten on the back of every shelf: when you place the toe of the plane over the batten the irons do not touch the shelf. 

My plane shelf isn't flashy at all, like the presentation shelves earlier on the thread. On the other hand it is ultimately versatile and does not take very much space. And if you have problems identifying your planes by just looking at the totes, you are not using them enough :wink: 

Pekka


----------



## Anonymous (8 Jan 2010)

Roger

Here's mine (inspired by Philly's) and I wouldn't change it. Very pleased.


----------



## jlawrence (8 Jan 2010)

Tony,Now that is very nice.
This is turning into far too much of a plane gloat............


----------



## jimi43 (8 Jan 2010)

Funny enough, I was just thinking this week that it was about time I sorted out my handtools, particularly the planes...and was mulling over the various options...so this thread is superb.

There are some really interesting and varied ideas shown here.

I love some of the cabinets but I agree with Aled that I feel my collection is constantly evolving...so I might hybrid those two concepts...perhaps making an adaptable box...so that the shelves were moveable to increase or decrease capacity.

And Roger....that view would inspire me! I have a similar view of the North Downs currently obscured by a row of Lelandi (not mine).....now....where DID I put that chain saw!!

Jim


----------



## Karl (8 Jan 2010)

Shelves for me






I've since managed to climb back up The Slope somewhat and reduced the number of planes I have. Although SWMBO still asks what "they" are all for. Women.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## Benchwayze (8 Jan 2010)

RogerS":nnkko2r0 said:


> Looking at your excellent 'wall', Rob, I can see that I appear to have tied one arm behind my back with the positioning of my bench.



Roger, 
If I had a window in my shop, that's where I would position my bench. I'd love the daylight to work by.

The Council refused me permission to put a window in the wall. It merely faced into my side entrance and the blank east wall of my neghbour's house. They refused on the grounds that should my neighbour ever wish to do the same, he wouldn't be allowed to because of my window! Gets me it really does! 
:? 
John


----------



## awkwood (8 Jan 2010)

i've really enjoyed this thread, there are some lovely cabinets and planes in the photos
I am quite suprised by the amount of planes you have to hand
I have a tray i made up with my Nos 7,5,4, 9 1/2, 60 1/2 and shoulder plane in it, this is lifted on to the bench so all my everyday plane are at hand and can be lifted back into the tool cupboard ,or under the bench, when i need the whole of the bench top, all my other planes are in the cupboard on shelves, some of these planes are only used very occasionally
I think there is a tool collector in most of us, do i really need 4 block planes? but i used to work with a guy who saying was "the best tool for the job is the nearest one" and he turned out some top class work with only a hand full of tools


----------



## jimi43 (8 Jan 2010)

> I am quite suprised by the amount of planes you have to hand



I have a feeling that we have more *curators* than collectors here....

   

I am jealous beyond green!

Jim


----------



## Benchwayze (9 Jan 2010)

Karl":a4r12qrx said:


> Shelves for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Take her to her shoe-rack and ask her a similar question! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I did, and SWIMBO showed me another use for a mallet!

John


----------



## OPJ (9 Jan 2010)

Well, erm, here's mine...






It is secure (I can lock it!). I've been meaning to put some drawers in below my workbench for over six-months now; I just haven't had the time. I'm also thinking of putting a sheet of ply, MDF or chipboard on the wall behind my 'bench, painting it white and hanging all my low-profile tools (mostly measuring and marking) on there - quite like Rob's 'Tool Wall' idea. Larger planes and things will have to go in the drawers, when I get around to making them.

Like you, I'm also concerned that a proper cabinet would interfere with larger projects on my bench. Until recently, my "odds'n'sodds" shelf [below] was directly behind the bench and often got in the way (then again, it sticks out about 6in.)






I also hang most of my hand saws off the end of the frame of my bench:






(I have since raised it up a bit, so there is more clearance for the longer saws... To actually _hang_. )

By the way, was this the thread you were looking for?

I can only imagine it is easier to grab a plane that is lying on its side. But, if you are worried about projection then, I reckon you should standing them on their soles or vertically.


----------



## Alf (9 Jan 2010)

Reckon I've tried every option known to neanderthal, short of drilling holes in the toes and hanging 'em on a nail. At present the bulk are stored on a sloping rack installed in a regular old kitchen cabinet like this:





Or shelves:





But there are still rather a lot that are just, um, here and there.


----------



## Benchwayze (9 Jan 2010)

Hi Alf, 

I saw in some magazine, a woodworker who did in fact drill holes in the front of the sole and hung them on cup-hooks. :? 

Not for me! 

 John


----------



## head clansman (9 Jan 2010)

hi alf

very cost effective cabinet, nice and really neat, well thought out ,definitely a womans touch. hc 8)


----------



## Smudger (9 Jan 2010)

I hadn't thought of an old kitchen cabinet, but I guess there's plenty of room inside for stuff hanging on the doors, with suitable reinforced hinges. I like the idea a lot.
I'm working on a sort-of project at the moment making bits and pieces of country-style stuff (dresser tops, doors and drawers at the moment) to go on old kitchen unit carcases in my French utility room/workshop. Might be an idea for m'shed, too.


----------



## Philly (9 Jan 2010)

John
Think that was Jim Tolpin,
Philly


----------



## Benchwayze (9 Jan 2010)

Philly":rb9cthxj said:


> John
> Think that was Jim Tolpin,
> Philly



Really! Wow, that surprises me! Still not for me; it's a neat solution, but it's vandalising a casting all the same.. I shudder to think what Lie Nielsens would say! 

:lol: 

John


----------



## jhwbigley (10 Jan 2010)

From a few years ago now, bit fuller now...  

JHB


----------



## RogerS (10 Jan 2010)

Interesting...think I need to make space for a few measuring things as well. 

I'm leaning towards a simple arrangement and to make things interesting I'm going to make it only from wood that has cost me nowt. I have some nice centuries old elm ceiling rafters that I rescued from the refurb project. Should do nicely....once I've fixed the grumbly noise coming from my palner/thicknesser


----------



## eoinsgaff (11 Jan 2010)

I've enjoyed this thread so far so I felt the need to display my own pathetic effort which is long obsolete due to the infamous slope.

Note all the silica gel. Conditions in my part of the world are unbelievable. I'm watching a new Record BS500 age in front of my eyes...


----------



## whybob71 (12 Jan 2010)

here is mine. few planes are missing....


----------



## squib (12 Jan 2010)

I love this thread...FWIW....make sure you leave plenty of gaps for future purchases!


----------



## Racers (12 Jan 2010)

Hi,

I don't usually keep them here...








Pete


----------



## Philly (12 Jan 2010)

Ahh..Pete. Now that's just a plain, old-fashioned, un-necessary (but funny) gloat.... :lol: 
Mind you, its makes good use of the avaialble floor space :wink: 
Philly


----------



## jimi43 (12 Jan 2010)

Pete! You got swapsies on threes and fours ain't ya?

Is that one of them there tiny Chinese "brass and rosewood" jobbies I see in the middle...that almost everyone gets conned into buying...(me too) and can't shave for s*&t?  

I am worried because I see some LN in my future and that collection looks a lot like mine could be if I lost control!!!

You need one of those outline pictures with numbers and a key in it...or MAYBE we should put a competition to name each one...now that would be fun!!

Cheers mate...amazed!

Jim


----------



## Racers (12 Jan 2010)

Hi, Chaps 

That was taken some time ago and I have slimmed down the 3's 4's and 5's and the Record and Stanley spoke shaves. I had another few I forgot about when I took that picture, about 110 or so in total :shock: 

The mini plane has been tuned




with a brass sole and all the corners rounded off and it now planes Cocobolo a treat.




Thats a bit of 2X2 its sitting on. it's a good little plane for small bits.

Pete


----------



## jimi43 (13 Jan 2010)

Yup...that's the one! I bought it in a fit of insanity at TIMBERLINE one day...must have been fogged by the wood I bought!

I tried tuning mine...but the blade steel is so bad that I don't think it will work...I think I might grind down a little No.50 blade...but I bought an IBEX 12mm for my tiny work on the guitars so I am happy now...mind you...it cost nearly 10 times as much!

I've got to sort my planes out one day...

Jim


----------



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (13 Jan 2010)

I posted a "walk through" my workshop on my website about a month ago: http://www.inthewoodshop.com/Furniture/MyWorkshop.html

Not much class.

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## head clansman (13 Jan 2010)

hi derek 

nothing wrong with your shop, nice , love the old stanley router , i used that model years ago in the dockyard at portland lovely router . hc


----------



## woodbloke (13 Jan 2010)

Derek Cohen (Perth said:


> I posted a "walk through" my workshop on my website about a month ago: http://www.inthewoodshop.com/Furniture/MyWorkshop.html
> 
> Not much class.
> 
> ...


Derek - nice 'shop...shame there's no insulation on the walls for the Oz winter :lol: - Rob


----------



## neilc (13 Jan 2010)

Hi, here's mine. I just make a new shelf any time I add a new tool which clips in. It's positioned above my bench.
Regards,
Neil


----------



## woodbloke (13 Jan 2010)

Nice to see you storing chisels safely as I do...edges behind clear plastic :wink: - Rob


----------



## Karl (13 Jan 2010)

Hi Neil

Now that is a very clever storage solution. 

I might copy that if I get the time to do it properly.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## Paul Chapman (13 Jan 2010)

Karl":1r4kjg74 said:


> Now that is a very clever storage solution.



I agree. Looks both simple and easily adaptable to changing requirements.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## RogerS (13 Jan 2010)

How are the shelves fixed, Neil?


----------



## Smudger (13 Jan 2010)

Paul Chapman":3pmicc9f said:


> Karl":3pmicc9f said:
> 
> 
> > Now that is a very clever storage solution.
> ...



Indeed it does. Are the slats chamfered on the top edge? Like a French cleat.


----------



## head clansman (13 Jan 2010)

hi 

now that is a very neat idea, but come on don't dangle carrots like that without showing what keeps the shelfs square like that with a weighty plane sat on it .hc


----------



## neilc (13 Jan 2010)

Hi guys, thanks for the kind comments.
It's a simple enough setup really. The distance between the slats is slightly more than the thickness of the shelves. All you do then is route (or in my case dado) a groove very slightly more than the thickness of the slat in the back underside of the shelf, which then slips over the top of the slat. Hope that explains it clearly.
Regards,
Neil


----------



## eoinsgaff (13 Jan 2010)

Thats very clever alright Neil. I think I understand what you're saying. A pic from the side would help.

I may have to copy that as well.

Eoin


----------



## jimi43 (13 Jan 2010)

Simple and Brilliant!

Like all the best ideas!

I like...I like a LOT!

Cheers Neil!

Jim


----------



## Pekka Huhta (14 Jan 2010)

Neil, that's probably the most elegant and clever DIY tool storage system I've ever seen. My brother has been thining of a tool shelf for him, that's definitely the way I would build it for him. I could also make him a few extra metres of that "shelving" with the groove planed in, so he would only have to saw them to shape and drill holes for tools if necessary. 

That's clearly ready straight to commercial production. Did you invent that yourself or did you see something like that somewhere else? It would be brilliant as a product: just two different components (horizontal strips which could even double as verticals behind them, and then blanks for the tool shelves) and a bag of screws. 

There have been many good examples on the thread, but this is definitely the best. 

Pekka


----------



## eoinsgaff (14 Jan 2010)

Hmmm, well personally I thought my box was the best....


----------



## Alf (14 Jan 2010)

I have a feeling _Shop Notes_ did something similar some years ago - but contained within a cabinet. Might have been dovetailed perhaps? Ringing any bells with anyone? Such a system is definitely something to consider with the ever expanding tool kit. If you've got enough wall... :wink:


----------



## Benchwayze (14 Jan 2010)

I'd be tempted to angle the edges of the horizontals, so they form dovetailed keyways.

Shouldn't be too difficult to make lengths of matching dovetail key on the bandsaw, and fix pieces onto anything you want to slide into place. As long as you remember to leave enough space to clear the uprights.

Or am I thinking back'ards? 
Regards
John


----------



## Crooked Tree (14 Jan 2010)

Very clever, Neil. As so often, utterly obvious... and it had not occurred to me or, indeed, some others. Might have to "borrow" your design at some point in the future.


----------



## Jake (14 Jan 2010)

I really like that too (who couldn't?). It's a nicer, woody, take on slat-wall. And pretty quick and simple.


----------



## Aled Dafis (14 Jan 2010)

Why not take say an 8x4 sheet of 19mm ply and cut it ino a load of say 90mm strips, then cut 30mm off each strip at 45degrees to form a load of french cleats.

You could then screw the larger parts to the wall at say 4" centres so that you have a very similar sysytem to that posted by Neil, but with the added bonus of having the "shelf hangers" ready to go at any time.

Cheers

Aled


----------



## neilc (14 Jan 2010)

eoinsgaff":3d7mwx42 said:


> I think I understand what you're saying. A pic from the side would help.
> 
> Eoin


Thanks again for the kind comments everyone but to be honest I can't take the credit for the design (I'm not that brainy). Something similar was featured in American Woodworker Issue 138 which was published in Oct/Nov 2008. Having used it for well over a year I wouldn't change a thing with it. There's no need for any fancy enhancements at all, its extremely strong as it is. Hope the picture makes it more clear Eoin.
Regards,
Neil


----------



## LeeElms (14 Jan 2010)

Not for tool storage, but I was interested in seeing a very similar system for domestic storage and display in Woodworkers Jounral pp56-59


----------



## AndyT (14 Jan 2010)

Coming back down to the bargain basement for a moment, here are some of mine ready to hand:






This is in my nice cool dry basement - the shelves are between walls of the old chimney breast.






Dust is removed automatically each time one is used!


----------



## Pete B (31 Jan 2010)

Some very nice solutions to plane storage here, guys. Most impressive!

I saw a nice tool cabinet the other month, so I thought I'd post the link here. It's about 120 years old or so, but still a rather nice cabinet. Too bad there's only the one photograph of it though. The link is:

http://www.toolchest-site.com/ribbon-ma ... ur-sorrill


----------

